# View schließen



## luvis (8. Dez 2009)

Ich möchte, wenn ich einen View schließe, noch eine Abfrage machen ob der View wirklich geschlossen werden soll o.ä. Gibt es da irgendwas wo ich mich vor dem hideView reinhängen kann un ich sagen kann schließe diesen view doch nicht?

Hab schon versucht dispose() zu überschreiben,dummerweise kommt die erst wenn der View schon weg is!


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Dez 2009)

Bestätigung vor Programmende (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2009)

Eventuell den hier an die Page adden...

Help - Eclipse SDK


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Bestätigung vor Programmende (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki



Das ist aber Swing???


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Dez 2009)

Öhm... Jo.


----------



## luvis (8. Dez 2009)

Mit PartListener hab ich es auch schon probiertdamit kann ich zwar auf das Closing reagieren,also meldung bringe etc aber ich kann es nicht abbrechen


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2009)

luvis hat gesagt.:


> Mit PartListener hab ich es auch schon probiertdamit kann ich zwar auf das Closing reagieren,also meldung bringe etc aber ich kann es nicht abbrechen



Stimmt das hatte ich auch mal versucht. weil ich in einer View einen Thread hatte der Bilder nachlädt und solange sollte die View nicht geschlossen werden. Damals war die Aussage im eclipse Forum das ist im use case nicht vorgesehen, wenn der user eine view öffnet darf er sie auch wieder schließen...
Hab soweit ich mich erinnern konnte keinen workaround gefunden. Vielleicht weiß wildcard mehr darüber.
Du könntest wenn es dich nicht stört ISavePartable2 implementieren dann kommt die Meldung hoch ob es gespeichert werden soll oder nicht... Aber sonst wüsste ich nichts...


----------



## Prengepower (8. Dez 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt das hatte ich auch mal versucht. weil ich in einer View einen Thread hatte der Bilder nachlädt und solange sollte die View nicht geschlossen werden. Damals war die Aussage im eclipse Forum das ist im use case nicht vorgesehen, wenn der user eine view öffnet darf er sie auch wieder schließen...
> Hab soweit ich mich erinnern konnte keinen workaround gefunden. Vielleicht weiß wildcard mehr darüber.
> Du könntest wenn es dich nicht stört ISavePartable2 implementieren dann kommt die Meldung hoch ob es gespeichert werden soll oder nicht... Aber sonst wüsste ich nichts...



hab das bei mir so gelöst, das über der view eine view geöffnet wird in der der user besätigen muss ob er wirklich schließen will oder nicht... klappt gut


----------

